# Looking for a 1-2 month old Cherry Head



## killuchen (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking to add another pure Cherry Head Red Foot to give my little guy some company.


----------



## Candy (Jul 21, 2011)

You could pm Allegraf of Cdmay to see if they have any left. I know that Allegraf was selling a couple of Carls 2010 not too long ago. You could also pm or email Elegans, but I notice that he hasn't been on here since March, I wonder why?


----------



## killuchen (Jul 21, 2011)

Candy said:


> You could pm Allegraf of Cdmay to see if they have any left. I know that Allegraf was selling a couple of Carls 2010 not too long ago. You could also pm or email Elegans, but I notice that he hasn't been on here since March, I wonder why?



Yea, I'm waiting for some new arrivals


----------



## killuchen (Aug 17, 2011)

Still looking to buy a hatchling


----------



## elegans (Sep 1, 2011)

I have hatchlings every week now. Douglas 786-320-4730 cell


----------

